

Ask HN: Recommendations for learning design (UI/UX)? - pskittle


======
rndn
[https://www.coursera.org/course/hciucsd](https://www.coursera.org/course/hciucsd)

[https://www.coursera.org/course/design](https://www.coursera.org/course/design)

[http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Me-Think-
Usability/dp/032134...](http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Me-Think-
Usability/dp/0321344758)

And, finally, if you want to do some usability experiments and testing:

[http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Usability-Testing-Conduct-
Eff...](http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Usability-Testing-Conduct-
Effective/dp/0470185481)

[http://www.amazon.com/Naked-Statistics-Stripping-Dread-
Data/...](http://www.amazon.com/Naked-Statistics-Stripping-Dread-
Data/dp/039334777X/)

------
seekingcharlie
For UI design:

Look at a LOT of good designs & try to incorporate elements into your work.
[https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/)

~~~
seekingcharlie
I'm actually thinking about putting together an ebook for developers to learn
design. Would I be able to ask you some questions about this? If so, please
send me your email.

------
tvpavan
If you want best practices on ecommerce on UX
[http://ecommerceuxdesign.com](http://ecommerceuxdesign.com)

------
pngat2x
I've built my experience mainly through exposure to native mobile. I find that
the walled gardens and constraints you work within tend to help focus what
you're creating. It's easier to tell when something looks or feels "wrong"
when you're looking at apps that are built to match the OS's ecosystem,
instead of the latest web trends.

When you work with a standardized set of UI elements on a canvas of limited
size, you tend to start thinking about the interface in terms of modular
actions and tasks, which you can repurpose later when scaling up to tablet or
desktop web. You also have a good basis to simplify these tasks further when
branching out to wearables and in-car devices.

\----

At this point, Google, Apple, and Microsoft each have pretty defined
ideologies and UI — check out their guidelines:

[https://developer.android.com/design/material/index.html](https://developer.android.com/design/material/index.html)

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UserEx...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/)

[http://dev.windows.com/en-us/design](http://dev.windows.com/en-us/design)

\----

Check out some of the sessions from WWDC and Google I/O too:

[https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2014/)

[https://www.google.com/events/io/io14videos](https://www.google.com/events/io/io14videos)

\----

There are also a lot of great blogs out there that have pinpointed info on
different parts of interface design. Sometimes these info-morsels can be
easier to digest than starting a full course in UX. This is definitely not a
comprehensive list, so look around, and get your RSS client fired up.

[http://www.uxbooth.com](http://www.uxbooth.com)

[http://alistapart.com](http://alistapart.com)

[http://usabilitypost.com](http://usabilitypost.com)

[http://52weeksofux.com](http://52weeksofux.com)

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com](http://www.smashingmagazine.com)

[http://viget.com/inspire](http://viget.com/inspire)

[http://www.adaptivepath.com/ideas/](http://www.adaptivepath.com/ideas/)

[http://karenmcgrane.com](http://karenmcgrane.com)

[http://ustwo.com/blog/](http://ustwo.com/blog/)

\----

Luke W's notes from conferences are usually pretty informative, and he has
articles going back to the early 2000's, for extra perspective.

[http://www.lukew.com/ff/](http://www.lukew.com/ff/)

\----

If you want info on actual implementation, at least in Photoshop, you can't do
better than usTwo's Pixel Perfect Precision handbook and Marc Edwards'
articles:

[http://ustwo.com/ppp/](http://ustwo.com/ppp/)

[http://bjango.com/articles/](http://bjango.com/articles/)

